# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مؤشر التوازن Waddah Attar MA Balance  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وضاح عطار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
هذا المؤشر هو الذي حدثتكم عنه في موضوع مستويات التوازن لليورو دولار . 
يقوم هذا المؤشر برسم محصلة الفروقات بين السعر الحالي وبين 200 متوسط متحرك . 
يظهر الرسم كخط متذبذب حول مستوى الصفر الذي يمثل مستوى التوازن السعري . 
عندما يكون المؤشر فوق الصفر فهذا يعني أن قوة الشراء أكبر من قوة البيع والعكس صحيح . 
يمكن استخدام هذا المؤشر على جميع الفريمات ويمكن العمل عليه اسكالبينج أو صفقات طويلة المدى حسب الفريم المستخدم . 
هذا المؤشر قوي جدا جدا فلا تستهين بقدراته ولا تدخل عكسه أبدا حسب نوع متاجرتك . 
آخر نقطة توازن حصلت لليورو دولار ونزل السعر تحتها أكثر من 160 نقطة وما زال مرشحا للمزيد . 
قد يتذبذب السعر حول نقطة التوازن أكثر من مرة في زمن قصير نسبيا ويسبب لك خسائر ولكنها ستكون بسيطة لسبببين : 
الأول : الوقف الصغير نسبيا . 
الثاني : حدوث رالي بعد ذلك يعوضك كل هذه الخسائر ويعطيك ربح بإذن الله . 
للمؤشر خصائص أربعة : 
- اسم الزوج المراد مراقبته ويترك فارغا ليكون نفس زوج الشارت . 
- رقم الفترة الزمنية : 0  فترة الشارت نفسه أو 1 للدقيقة أو 5 للخمس دقائق وهكذا . 
- الحساسية : 200 أي يكون الحساب على 200 متوسط متحرك ويمكن تقليلها أو تكثيرها ولكن لن تؤثر كثيرا على النتائج . 
- عدد الشموع المحسوبة ويفضل عدم تكبير هذا الرقم لأن حسابات المؤشر بطيئة نوعا ما .  
أعيد وأكرر لا تهمل اشارات هذا المؤشر أو تدخل عكسه .  
أرجو من الله التوفيق لنا جميعا .

----------


## Abo Abdullah

*بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه ووفقك ورزقك خير الدارين لما تقدمه من خدمة للجميع .*

----------


## dr m7md

سلمت يمناك استاذنا الغالى

----------


## Dr_hodhod

بارك  الله  لك  وجعله  في  ميزان  حسناتك . . .

----------


## متفائل خير 1

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
> هذا المؤشر هو الذي حدثتكم عنه في موضوع مستويات التوازن لليورو دولار . 
> يقوم هذا المؤشر برسم محصلة الفروقات بين السعر الحالي وبين 200 متوسط متحرك . 
> يظهر الرسم كخط متذبذب حول مستوى الصفر الذي يمثل مستوى التوازن السعري . 
> عندما يكون المؤشر فوق الصفر فهذا يعني أن قوة الشراء أكبر من قوة البيع والعكس صحيح . 
> يمكن استخدام هذا المؤشر على جميع الفريمات ويمكن العمل عليه اسكالبينج أو صفقات طويلة المدى حسب الفريم المستخدم . 
> هذا المؤشر قوي جدا جدا فلا تستهين بقدراته ولا تدخل عكسه أبدا حسب نوع متاجرتك . 
> آخر نقطة توازن حصلت لليورو دولار ونزل السعر تحتها أكثر من 160 نقطة وما زال مرشحا للمزيد . 
> ...

  *جزاااك الله خيراا استااذ وضااح  
نتمنى تواجدك المستمر  
اخوك  / محمد*

----------


## Mr GBPCHF

بارك الله فيك

----------


## النـــــــور

مشاء الله دائما ً متالق 
تحياتي,,,

----------


## nero

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dahomy25

بارك الله فى جهودك و يعطيك الف عافيه يا ملك الموشرات وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## MRVivantor

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## mahmoudh7

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

بارك الله في يا استاذنا الكبير وضاح  
وجزاك الله خير ع المؤشر الرائع والي راح يصير جزء من الشارت عندي

----------


## mahdy1

بارك الله لك وبارك فيك 
فهمت من كلام حضرتك انه مخصص لليورو دولار فقط . اليس كذلك ؟
اشكرك جداً

----------


## أبو تركي الحربي

> بارك الله لك وبارك فيك 
> فهمت من كلام حضرتك انه مخصص لليورو دولار فقط . اليس كذلك ؟
> اشكرك جداً

 اسم الزوج المراد مراقبته ويترك فارغا ليكون نفس زوج الشارت  
اتوقع الاستاذ واضح يقصد انه لكل الازواج 
لكن انا كمان عندي سؤال هههه
كيف نحدد الهدف والاستوب

----------


## mahdy1

استاذنا المحترم 
عندي اقتراح بعد اذنك بعد الاطلاع على المؤشر 
احيانا يكون الفرق بين الخط  ومستوى الصفر كبير جداً ولا استطيع تحديد موقع الخط من الصفر (فوق او تحت ) الا بعد تكبير النافذة جداً جداً 
لذا اقترح بعد اذن حضرتك
تغيير لون الخط الى احمر مثلاً عندما يكون اسفل الصفر واخضر او ازرق عندما يكون اعلاه واصفر عندما يكون عليه تماماً
انا اسف .. بس لو الموضوع فيه مشقه على حضرتك يكفى ما فعلتة وقدمتة  لاخوانك 
بارك الله لك في اهلك ومالك

----------


## صافيا

متابعين ..

----------


## صافيا

دايفيرجنس على الباوند فريم الساعة

----------


## وضاح عطار

شكرا للجميع  
أخي ماركوف أنا ما زلت عند قولي أن لا أحد يستطيع معرفة الاتجاه أو ما نسميه هنا مستويات الجذب دائما وبنسبة 100 % . 
عندما أقول أن الأمر صعب جدا أو مستحيل فأنا أقصد نسبة 100 % من الصحة وليس أقل من ذلك .  
نعود للمؤشر  
آخر مستوى توازن طارد كان عند السعر 1.3200 تقريبا والآن هو عند 1.2895 والفرق هو 300 نقطة حتى الآن . 
الفكرة التي أريد إيصالها أن المؤشر أخرجنا من حالات ضرب الوقف وتغير الآراء والتشتت هل هو صعود أو هبوط مع كل حركة سعرية . 
وجميع التذبذبات التي حصلت كانت في اتجاه دخولنا الأول ولم نتضرر من هذه التذبذبات .  
المبدأ الذي أعيد وأكرر : 
كن داخل السوق دائما وابحث عن نقطة دخول قوية ولا تخرج إلا بنقطة خروج قوية التي هي نفسها ستكون نقطة دخولك الجديدة . 
وهذا المؤشر بفضل الله يعطيك هذه المستويات القوية للدخول والخروج .

----------


## turkm

> شكرا للجميع  
> أخي ماركوف أنا ما زلت عند قولي أن لا أحد يستطيع معرفة الاتجاه أو ما نسميه هنا مستويات الجذب دائما وبنسبة 100 % . 
> عندما أقول أن الأمر صعب جدا أو مستحيل فأنا أقصد نسبة 100 % من الصحة وليس أقل من ذلك .  
> نعود للمؤشر  
> آخر مستوى توازن طارد كان عند السعر 1.3200 تقريبا والآن هو عند 1.2895 والفرق هو 300 نقطة حتى الآن . 
> الفكرة التي أريد إيصالها أن المؤشر أخرجنا من حالات ضرب الوقف وتغير الآراء والتشتت هل هو صعود أو هبوط مع كل حركة سعرية . 
> وجميع التذبذبات التي حصلت كانت في اتجاه دخولنا الأول ولم نتضرر من هذه التذبذبات .  
> المبدأ الذي أعيد وأكرر : 
> كن داخل السوق دائما وابحث عن نقطة دخول قوية ولا تخرج إلا بنقطة خروج قوية التي هي نفسها ستكون نقطة دخولك الجديدة . 
> وهذا المؤشر بفضل الله يعطيك هذه المستويات القوية للدخول والخروج .

 بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكبير 
أخوك في الله محمد من درعا 
أستاذي الغالي أنت سمعت عن مؤشرات قوة العملات وهي قائمة في الاساس على المتوسطات وطالما ان مؤشرك يقوم على هذا الاساس فهل من الممكن صنع مؤشر لقوة العملات قائم على نفس خوارزمية مؤشر الإتزان 
شو رأيك نفكر فيها سوا ؟

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكبير 
> أخوك في الله محمد من درعا 
> أستاذي الغالي أنت سمعت عن مؤشرات قوة العملات وهي قائمة في الاساس على المتوسطات وطالما ان مؤشرك يقوم على هذا الاساس فهل من الممكن صنع مؤشر لقوة العملات قائم على نفس خوارزمية مؤشر الإتزان 
> شو رأيك نفكر فيها سوا ؟

 أهلا بك أخي العزيز  
هذا المؤشر فعليا يقيس قوة العملة من خلال احصائية على 200 متوسط . 
وما تراه على الشارت يمثل بوضوح قوة العملة . 
ومستوى الصفر هو عبارة عن تساوي القوتين .

----------


## وضاح عطار

الذهب والفضة  
لا للشراء إلا بعد اختراق مستوى التوازن لكليهما .

----------


## أبو تراب

> الذهب والفضة  
> لا للشراء إلا بعد اختراق مستوى التوازن لكليهما .

 اخي الكريم هل يمكننا ان نعتمد على الطريقة التالية 
لنفترض اننا نعمل على فريم الربع ساعة اذا اخترق خط التوازن للاعلى او للاسف هل برايك من المناسب ان ننتظر اغلاق شمعة ربع الساعة وفتح شمعة ثانية اعلى او اسفل من نقطة الكسر لكي نتاكد من الدخول  
شكرا لك سلفا

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخي الكريم هل يمكننا ان نعتمد على الطريقة التالية 
> لنفترض اننا نعمل على فريم الربع ساعة اذا اخترق خط التوازن للاعلى او للاسف هل برايك من المناسب ان ننتظر اغلاق شمعة ربع الساعة وفتح شمعة ثانية اعلى او اسفل من نقطة الكسر لكي نتاكد من الدخول  
> شكرا لك سلفا

 والله أخي الربع ساعة سيكون العمل عليه متعبا وبنقاط قليلة نوعا ما يعني سكالبينج . 
انتظار الإقفال كاملا قد يؤدي لضياع الفرصة أساسا . 
لذلك يجب وضع مجال من النقاط يكون متناسبا مع الفريم والزوج وهذا يكون أفضل برأيي .

----------


## صافيا

هناك فرصة على النيوزلندي 4 ساعات 
وعلى ما جيت أكتب كان السعر نازل نزلة محترمة .. وإن شا الله في نزول كمان

----------


## Abo Abdullah

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,  تحيه تقدير واحترام الى الاخ وضاح عطار استاذنا الغالي والى كل من شارك بهذا الموضوع القيم , تعقيبا   على كل ما كتب بخصوص موضوع مستويات الجذب والطرد فأحب ان اقول ان هذه المستويات يجذبها   تجمع الستوبات في السوق لتكون جاذبه اوتجمع كثرة اوامر البيع مثلا لتكون طارده والعكس   صحيح سواء بالهبوط او الصعود وهذا يكون بشكل متزامن دائما ومع كل لحظه مع الاخبار السياسيه   والاقتصاديه ومدى تأثر العمله بها والنتيجه تكون كثره الطلبات او كثرة العروض من المستثمرين وهنا   حديثي طبعا من الناحيه الحقيقيه و العمليه الواقعيه للسوق التي تحدث كل يوم , طبعا انا لا انكر ان   للارقام والعمليات الحسابيه كما تفضل بعض الاخوه بطرحها هنا انها لا قيمة لها , بالعكس , حيث قال   سبحانه وتعالى "وجعلنا لكل شئ قدرا" والايه الاخرى " وجعلنا لكل شئ سببا" صدق الله العظيم ,  وهذه فقط نظرتي البسيطه من خبرتي المتواضعه وارجوا ان تتقبلوها برحابة صدر . *

----------


## وضاح عطار

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بك أخي وشكرا على رأيك الذي لا أخالفك فيه . 
تجمع الستوبات وأوامر البيع والشراء ليست ظاهرة لنا وهي غير معروفة إلا لجهات محدودة وهي على فكرة متغيرة أيضا مع الزمن . 
ما نحاول فعله هو محاولة إيجادها بطرق حسابية احصائية توضح لنا أماكن التوازن . 
وتعتبر أماكن التوازن نقاط انطلاق نحدد منها اتجاه الدخول وأفضل أماكن الخروج .  
حتى الآن أثبت المؤشر ولله الحمد قوته في تحديد هذه المستويات وثباتها . 
شكرا لك مرة أخرى .

----------


## mahmoudh7

هل من الممكن عمل تنبية صوتي لاختراق او كسر المستوى صفر

----------


## Abo Abdullah

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وضاح عطار
					  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بك أخي وشكرا على رأيك الذي لا أخالفك فيه . 
تجمع الستوبات وأوامر البيع والشراء ليست ظاهرة لنا وهي غير معروفة إلا لجهات محدودة وهي على فكرة متغيرة أيضا مع الزمن . 
ما نحاول فعله هو محاولة إيجادها بطرق حسابية احصائية توضح لنا أماكن التوازن . 
وتعتبر أماكن التوازن نقاط انطلاق نحدد منها اتجاه الدخول وأفضل أماكن الخروج .  
حتى الآن أثبت المؤشر ولله الحمد قوته في تحديد هذه المستويات وثباتها . 
شكرا لك مرة أخرى .   حياك الله يا استاذنا الغالي  نعم بالفعل كما تفضلت هي غير معروفه الا لجهات محدوده , يسعدني مرورك على موضوعي Banks Orders Book  وان شاء الله تستفاد من بعض المعلومات من هذه الجهات المحدوده , اما بالنسبة للمؤشر نعم بالفعل اثبت قوته ويكفي انه من طرف شخصكمالكريم ( على فكره انا لليوم استخدم مؤشراتك للمستويات الخفيه اسبوعيه وشهريه وهي رائعه )اما بالنسبه لموضوع التوازن كنت قد قرئت موضوع ( اقدم لكم سر من اسرار الفوركس لوجه الله )للاخ  ابوتركي وكان يستخدم عمليات حسابيه لاستخراج مستويات الدخول وتحديد الاهداف عن طريق جدول اكسل ( في المرفقات ) وكانت النتائج ممتازه و ياريت حضرتك تستطيع ان تحول هذا الجدول الى مؤشر يرفق على الشارت ويقوم بأظهار المستويات وسنكون لك من الشاكرين , وعذرااذا اثقلت عليك بطلبي هذا , ووفقك الله ورزقك خير الدارين , تحياتي وتقديري .*

----------


## markov

*---------------
للتأمل*

----------


## أبو تراب

> *---------------
> للتأمل*

 اخي ماركوف يا ريت بس تعلمنا كيف تاتي بهذه المستويات 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## MeshariWM

> شكرا للجميع  
> أخي ماركوف أنا ما زلت عند قولي أن لا أحد يستطيع معرفة الاتجاه أو ما نسميه هنا مستويات الجذب دائما وبنسبة 100 % . 
> عندما أقول أن الأمر صعب جدا أو مستحيل فأنا أقصد نسبة 100 % من الصحة وليس أقل من ذلك .  
> نعود للمؤشر  
> آخر مستوى توازن طارد كان عند السعر 1.3200 تقريبا والآن هو عند 1.2895 والفرق هو 300 نقطة حتى الآن . 
> الفكرة التي أريد إيصالها أن المؤشر أخرجنا من حالات ضرب الوقف وتغير الآراء والتشتت هل هو صعود أو هبوط مع كل حركة سعرية . 
> وجميع التذبذبات التي حصلت كانت في اتجاه دخولنا الأول ولم نتضرر من هذه التذبذبات .  
> المبدأ الذي أعيد وأكرر : 
> كن داخل السوق دائما وابحث عن نقطة دخول قوية ولا تخرج إلا بنقطة خروج قوية التي هي نفسها ستكون نقطة دخولك الجديدة . 
> وهذا المؤشر بفضل الله يعطيك هذه المستويات القوية للدخول والخروج .

 بارك الله فيك اخي وضاح
ياليت يا الغالي شارت يوضح اخر مستوى طارد 1.3200 لاني ماعرفت كيف احسبه 
وشكراً مقدماً  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*KIRA 
توقيعك جميل ومعبر ويصف حالتنا جميعا 
اسمح لي ان اقتبسها في مشاركتي هذه  You will see it , when you believe it 
وبالروسيه قالوا  когда Вы поверите , тогда и вы увидите 
ولا اعرف كيف قالوا ذلك بالعربيه ، ومن يعرف مضمون هذه المقوله الرجاء وضعها هنا بالعربيه ان امكن*

----------


## أبو تراب

> *KIRA 
> توقيعك جميل ومعبر ويصف حالتنا جميعا 
> اسمح لي ان اقتبسها في مشاركتي هذه  You will see it , when you believe it 
> وبالروسيه قالوا  когда Вы поверите , тогда и вы увидите 
> ولا اعرف كيف قالوا ذلك بالعربيه ، ومن يعرف مضمون هذه المقوله الرجاء وضعها هنا بالعربيه ان امكن*

 اخي ماركوف غريب كيف كيف رايت توقيع اخينا كيرا ولم ترى طلبه 
طلبنا منك بكل تواضع ان ترشدنا الى كيفية استخراج مستويات الطرد والجذب 
فبكل تواضع اعتذر منك لطلبنا هذا

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو تراب
					  اخي ماركوف غريب كيف كيف رايت توقيع اخينا كيرا ولم ترى طلبه 
طلبنا منك بكل تواضع ان ترشدنا الى كيفية استخراج مستويات الطرد والجذب 
فبكل تواضع اعتذر منك لطلبنا هذا   
اخي العزيز قديما قالوا 
عندا يكون المستلم جاهزا .. تصل هديته
وعدنما يكون الطالب جاهزا .. يظهر معلمه ( لست انا بكل تأكيد ) 
وانا بالطبع لم انزل المشاركه السابقه هكذا هراء 
فالايمان بحقيقه وجود الاشياء هو مطلب ضروري لتحصل على تك الاشياء
ولكن عنما يظن البعض ان ذلك مستحيلا او صعبا ، او البعض الاخر يقول بانها مجرد بايفوت بوينت ، فكيف بالله ستجدها ؟؟ 
لذا قالوا  You will see it , when you believe it 
والامر ليس متعلقا بي او بشخص اخر انما هو متعلق بايمان الشخص نفسه بحقيقه وجود تلك الاشياء 
وفي حالتنا هذه هي :  مناطق الجذب والطرد او لنقول ( بلغه السوق ) مراكز العرض والطلب 
والمضارب في هذا السوق ، ان هو صدق بان هناك منطقه جذب وطرد حقيقيتين على الشارت ، او مراكز عرض و طلب حقيقيه في السوق ، فانه سوف يجدهما حتما .
تحياتي*

----------


## MeshariWM

> *KIRA 
> توقيعك جميل ومعبر ويصف حالتنا جميعا 
> اسمح لي ان اقتبسها في مشاركتي هذه  You will see it , when you believe it 
> وبالروسيه قالوا  когда Вы поверите , тогда и вы увидите 
> ولا اعرف كيف قالوا ذلك بالعربيه ، ومن يعرف مضمون هذه المقوله الرجاء وضعها هنا بالعربيه ان امكن*

 بالفعل مقوله معبره اخي ماركوف ( سوف تراه عندما تؤمن به )
على فكرة الجمله مقتبسه من عنوان كتاب للدكتور واين داير 
كتاب تحفه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

> *KIRA 
> توقيعك جميل ومعبر ويصف حالتنا جميعا 
> اسمح لي ان اقتبسها في مشاركتي هذه  You will see it , when you believe it 
> وبالروسيه قالوا  когда Вы поверите , тогда и вы увидите 
> ولا اعرف كيف قالوا ذلك بالعربيه ، ومن يعرف مضمون هذه المقوله الرجاء وضعها هنا بالعربيه ان امكن*

 *عندما تؤمن بشيء ستجدة ( تراه ) 
او 
ستجد ما تؤمن به يتحقق امام عينيك*

----------


## أبو سهيل المصرى

*الاخ ابو تراب على ما اعتقد هو انك تحول الشارت الى لاين على فريم الاربع ساعات ثم تضع خط راسى على مكان ملامسة الصفر فى المؤشر ثم خط افقى على مكان تقاطع هذا السعر مع الخط الراسى يظهر لك المستوى ومرفق صورة وهذا ما توصلت اليه والله اعلم*

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة @Kir
					  بالفعل مقوله معبره اخي ماركوف ( سوف تراه عندما تؤمن به )
على فكرة الجمله مقتبسه من عنوان كتاب للدكتور واين داير 
كتاب تحفه    نعم واين داير انسان وكاتب ودكتور عظيم في علم التنميه البشريه وهو استطاع وقبل كل شيئ التغلب على مشاكله الخاصه في الحياه ليرينا خلاصه تجربته وكيفيه النجاح
الايمان هو اساس كل شيئ*

----------


## MeshariWM

> *  
> اخي العزيز قديما قالوا 
> عندا يكون المستلم جاهزا .. تصل هديته
> وعدنما يكون الطالب جاهزا .. يظهر معلمه ( لست انا بكل تأكيد ) 
> وانا بالطبع لم انزل المشاركه السابقه هكذا هراء 
> فالايمان بحقيقه وجود الاشياء هو مطلب ضروري لتحصل على تك الاشياء
> ولكن عنما يظن البعض ان ذلك مستحيلا او صعبا ، او البعض الاخر يقول بانها مجرد بايفوت بوينت ، فكيف بالله ستجدها ؟؟ 
> لذا قالوا  You will see it , when you believe it 
> والامر ليس متعلقا بي او بشخص اخر انما هو متعلق بايمان الشخص نفسه بحقيقه وجود تلك الاشياء 
> ...

 اتوقع حتى البايفوت بوينت ممكن تستفيد منه " لو " انت مقتنع انه ممكن يفيدك  :Regular Smile: 
يعني مثال شوف البايفوت السنوي كيف يوضح لك ان الاتجاه راح يتغير او قرب يتغير
الموضوع ايمان فقط اذا انت مقتنع ان البايفوت غير مفيد فا لن تجد(ترى) مايفيدك فيه 
وقيس عليه اي اداه اخرى  :Regular Smile: 
تحياتي   https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...6&d=1373352322

----------


## أبو تراب

> *  
> اخي العزيز قديما قالوا 
> عندا يكون المستلم جاهزا .. تصل هديته
> وعدنما يكون الطالب جاهزا .. يظهر معلمه ( لست انا بكل تأكيد )  جاهزين ولله الحمد 
> وانا بالطبع لم انزل المشاركه السابقه هكذا هراء 
> فالايمان بحقيقه وجود الاشياء هو مطلب ضروري لتحصل على تك الاشياء
> ولكن عنما يظن البعض ان ذلك مستحيلا او صعبا ، او البعض الاخر يقول بانها مجرد بايفوت بوينت ، فكيف بالله ستجدها ؟؟  انا مقتنع بانها ليست بايفوت بوينت واعلم بانها مراكز عرض وطلب 
> لذا قالوا  You will see it , when you believe it 
> والامر ليس متعلقا بي او بشخص اخر انما هو متعلق بايمان الشخص نفسه بحقيقه وجود تلك الاشياء 
> ...

 شكرا لك لم ولن يولد احد متعلم

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو تراب
					  شكرا لك لم ولن يولد احد متعلم   نعم وستجدها حتما*

----------


## أبو سهيل المصرى

*اظن والله اعلم ان الترجمة هى - لا تؤمن بالشىء حتى تراه -  حتى وان لم يكن تحقق ولكن قوة ايمانك تجعلك تراة وان كان غيب لم يتحقق - وهذا جاء فى حديث النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما سأل الصحابى وقال له كيف اصبحت فقال له اصبحت ارى اهل الجنة فى الجنة يتنعمون واهل النار فى النا ر يتعذبون فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم عرفت فالزم - كل شىء عندما ولكن يبقى الايمان الذى يستلزم الرؤية والله اعلى واعلم*

----------


## أبو تراب

> *الاخ ابو تراب على ما اعتقد هو انك تحول الشارت الى لاين على فريم الاربع ساعات ثم تضع خط راسى على مكان ملامسة الصفر فى المؤشر ثم خط افقى على مكان تقاطع هذا السعر مع الخط الراسى يظهر لك المستوى ومرفق صورة وهذا ما توصلت اليه والله اعلم*

 شكرا اخي العزيز على ردك اظن بمساعدتك لي لم ينقص من مقامك شيئ بل زادك علوا وارتفاعا واحتراما عندي 
لانك لم تساعدني عبر جمل ونصائح والغاز

----------


## يحيي شرف

مستوي توازن لليورو دولار  عند   1.2987

----------


## وضاح عطار

الذهب على مفترق طرق

----------


## محمد استيتي

اخي وضاح 
يعجز اللسان عن شكرك 
متابعين انشاء الله

----------


## صافيا

أستاذ وضاح كيف ممكن أركب هالمؤشر على موبايل بيستعمل الأندرويد؟

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صافيا
					  أستاذ وضاح كيف ممكن أركب هالمؤشر على موبايل بيستعمل الأندرويد؟   بعد اذن الاستاذ وضاح
لا تستطيعين تركيب مؤشرات خارجيه على برامج الميتا ان كانت على التيليفون*

----------


## markov

*نخلي بالنا على هذ السعر الموضح في الشارت ان وصله السعر*

----------


## صافيا

شكرا أستاذ ماركوف، متابعين

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صافيا
					  شكرا أستاذ ماركوف، متابعين   متابعه ممتعه ان شاء الله 
ترى اقتربــــــــــــــــــنــــــــا*

----------


## ouissam

> *نخلي بالنا على هذ السعر الموضح في الشارت ان وصله السعر*

 *أهلا من جديد أخ ماركوف، لفت انتباهي شيء غريب في صورة الشارت الذي وضعته. ما هو الخط الأسود الشبيه بال Moving Average الذي بالكاد يمكن رؤيته أم هي فقط شخبطة بالماوس ههه*

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ouissam
					  أهلا من جديد أخ ماركوف، لفت انتباهي شيء غريب في صورة الشارت الذي وضعته. ما هو الخط الأسود الشبيه بال Moving Average الذي بالكاد يمكن رؤيته أم هي فقط شخبطة بالماوس ههه    ههههههه
هلا فيك
ربنا يحفظ نظرك ويحميك
ليست موفينج افريج ، انما هي بعض الخطوط الناتجه من بعض العمليات الحسابيه التي تساعدني في توقع مسار السعر ، والتي رايت بانه يُفظل عدم وضعها في العام حتى لا تثير التساؤلات ، انا مغطي عليها بالاسود ، بس انت فضحتنا يا زلمه
هههههههه*

----------


## ouissam

> *
>  ههههههه
> هلا فيك
> ربنا يحفظ نظرك ويحميك
> ليست موفينج افريج ، انما هي بعض الخطوط الناتجه من بعض العمليات الحسابيه التي تساعدني في توقع مسار السعر ، والتي رايت بانه يُفظل عدم وضعها في العام حتى لا تثير التساؤلات ، انا مغطي عليها بالاسود ، بس انت فضحتنا يا زلمه
> هههههههه*

 *هههههه لا والله كنت أعلم أنها ليست مجرد شخبطة وكما جرت العادة وجب تنقيب كل ما تقوم بطرحه، دمت بود.*

----------


## وضاح عطار

مستوى التوازن للذهب الذي سبق وأن نبهتكم عنه . 
وأعتذر لعدم الرد على بعض الاستفسارات وطلبات تعديل المؤشر .

----------


## محمد استيتي

> مستوى التوازن للذهب الذي سبق وأن نبهتكم عنه . 
> وأعتذر لعدم الرد على بعض الاستفسارات وطلبات تعديل المؤشر .

  
الله يعطيك العافية وكل عام يا رب وانت بالف الف خير
وانشالله ربنا بفك هم كل السورين 
احنا بنتمنا كل خير الك ولاهلك

----------


## bashar o

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة markov
					  نخلي بالنا على هذ السعر الموضح في الشارت ان وصله السعر   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
حيا الله ماركوف الغالي  
إذا كنت فهمت عليك 
وعرفت أطبق المعادلات 
فإن السعر ذاهب الى 1.29788 تقريبا
قبلها طبعا كان لدينا المستوى 1.3075 وما حولها
وقد وصلها السعر فعلا قبل الإغلاق
والله تعالى أعلم
ودي وتقديري*

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة bashar o
					    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
حيا الله ماركوف الغالي  
إذا كنت فهمت عليك 
وعرفت أطبق المعادلات 
فإن السعر ذاهب الى 1.29788 تقريبا
قبلها طبعا كان لدينا المستوى 1.3075 وما حولها
وقد وصلها السعر فعلا قبل الإغلاق
والله تعالى أعلم
ودي وتقديري    اهلا وسهلا اخي بشار
في حقيقه الامر انا لا استطيع ان ااكد كلامك ولا استطيع ان انفيه ، فالارقام التي ذكرتها صحيحه وهي تطابق ارقامي ، حتى انني في احدى المنتديات الشقيقه والصديقه ، ذكرت بان السعر سيذهب الى 13075 و السعر ذهبها بالفعل ... وحتى اكون صريحا معك ، فانا لا استطيع ان اجزم بانك تستخدم نفس طريقتي واسلوبي ونفس معادلاتي في توقع مناطق انعكاسات السعر لانني ببساطه لا اعرف الاساسيات التي تعتمدها في طريقتك ، ان اردت المزيد من النقاش تستطيع ان تراسلني على الخاص
تحياتي*

----------


## fujwind

طيب ياجماعة الخير شو المعادلة اللي على اساسها طلعت هذه النتيجة ؟

----------


## أبو تراب

> طيب ياجماعة الخير شو المعادلة اللي على اساسها طلعت هذه النتيجة ؟

 لا تسال لانك لن تنال الايجابة الا من الاخ وضاح وباقي من تبقى استعراضات والغاز

----------


## gashaweb

> لا تسال لانك لن تنال الايجابة الا من الاخ وضاح وباقي من تبقى استعراضات والغاز

 *أحسنت اخي ابو تراب*

----------


## watani_land2

> الله يعطيك العافية وكل عام يا رب وانت بالف الف خير
> وانشالله ربنا بفك هم كل السورين 
> احنا بنتمنا كل خير الك ولاهلك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله
تكتب كده مش زي ما انت كتبت والفرق كبير
ان شاء الله تعني اذا شاء او اراد الله 
لكن اللي انت كتبته يعني خلق الله والعياذ بالله
لان الانشاء هو الخلق
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## bashar o

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
الإخوة الذين تساءلوا عن المعادلة ،،
الإخوة الذين إتهمونا بالغموض والإستعراض .. !!
أولا : كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وصحة وسلامة
ثانيا : الموضوع لايخرج عن البحث والتمحيص ،،،
يعني مافي شي دقيق وواضح حتى الآن ( مجرد محاولات لفهم اسرار المؤشر )
ثالثا : ( وهو زبدة الكلام )
الإستاذ وضاح ( جزاه الله خيرا ) كان قد اوضح في صفحات موضوع المؤشر 
وصفحات موضوع توازن السعر ،،، أنه يمكن الإستفادة من المؤشر بطرق متنوعة
وبالتالي كل الإجتهادات لم ولن تخرج عن إطار منهج تفكير صاحب المؤشر 
( وفي ذلك إعتراف لصاحب المؤشر بالفضل ) وهذا من حقه طبعا ...
بالنسبة للمعادلة التي وضعها أخي ماركوف ، فهي موجودة ضمن صفحات هذا الموضوع 
والموضوع الأصلي ..
يعني بإختصار لا اسرار ولاغموض ولا فزلكة 
ببساطة : - إقرأ شرح أبو عمر للمؤشر
- راقب سير المؤشر وكيف يمكن الإستفادة منه حسب طريقة تداولك
- إفهم معادلة ماركوف وحاول تطبيقها 
- إدعوا لهم بالتوفيق ..  
إضافة من عندي 
إستخدم لفهم المؤشر والمعادلة ( شارت خطي )
ودي وتقديري للجميع  *

----------


## gashaweb

ان مما يرفع من شأن المرء ويزيده ثباتاً ويجعله يحلق فوق سماء السعادة الصافية لينام هانئاً محلقاً فوق جناح السحاب الهمة العالية التي تعين غيره في نوائب الدهر. يسمو المرء دائما بما يقذفه في صدور غيره من تبصرة 
فلك يا ايها الشهم الهمام البشمهندس كل التحية والحب والتقدير  
زادك الله علماً وتواضعاً وحباً للخير وأهلاً للخير  
مازال العالم مختلفاً في رأي ملكة حب الخير إن كانت من المكتسبات أم الفطرة التي ينشأ عليها  
============================= 
لمحت فكرة للاستفادة القصوى من مؤشر الغالي وضاح واحببت ان اشارككم بها  
وهي الدخول في الصفقة مباشرة بمجرد اغلاق الشمعة التي تلامس الخط دون انتظار اغلاق الخط اعلى نقطة الصفر.  
بحيث يكون الدخول في اتجاه الخط فاذا كان الخط صاعدا باتجاه الصفر واغلقت الشمعة ملامسة للخط يتم الدخول شراء.  
الاستوب يكون تحت اللو 
والهدف المسافة من افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة الى اللو × 1،5  
والبيع العكس  
صورة مرفقة تشرح الفكرة  
دمتم سالمين،،،

----------


## marven

يا جماعه انا كل اللى فهمه انه لو تحت الصفر يبقى البيع اكبر و لو فوق الصفر يبقى الشراء اكبر , فمدخلش عكسه , لكن اقدر احدد الهدف و الستوب و مناطق الدخول و المناطق الجاذبه و الطارده ازاى ؟؟ ممكن حد يفيدنى؟

----------


## أبو تراب

> *
> إضافة من عندي 
> إستخدم لفهم المؤشر والمعادلة ( شارت خطي )
> ودي وتقديري للجميع
> بعد البحث والتجارب لقيت ان المؤشر افضل طريقة العمل عليه هو استعماله كاستعمال الشارت الخطي وعلى طريقة الداو *

 الرد في الاقتباس

----------


## أبو تراب

> يا جماعه انا كل اللى فهمه انه لو تحت الصفر يبقى البيع اكبر و لو فوق الصفر يبقى الشراء اكبر , فمدخلش عكسه , لكن اقدر احدد الهدف و الستوب و *مناطق الدخول و المناطق الجاذبه و الطارده ازاى* ؟؟ ممكن حد يفيدنى؟

 هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه ان شاء الله نصل اليه  
نصيحة لوجه الله ابحث بنفسك ربما تكتشف اشياء جديدة

----------


## marven

> هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه ان شاء الله نصل اليه  
> نصيحة لوجه الله ابحث بنفسك ربما تكتشف اشياء جديدة

 معاك حق طبعا لان اللى بكتشفه انا بالخبره بيثبت اكتر بكتييييييييير من اى معلومه اخدها من حد ، لكن مفيش ما يمنع بردو انى ابداء من حيث انتهى الاخرون D:

----------


## 300

شكرا استاذ وضاح 
في فكره خطرت بالي اليوم حول مؤشر استاذ وضاح نشتري من كسر القمه ونبيع بكسر القاع 
ولكن باستعمال مؤشر ستوكاستك حاولت بعدل على المؤشر حتى يعطينا قمم وقيعان تكون حقيقيه 
هذه تجربه اليوم فقط ووممكن نقوم بتجربه الكثير من الافكار 
عملت باك تست وشاهدت انه نتائجه كويسه 
ممكن تكون فكره ناجحه او لا فقط احببت مشاركتها معكم 
الفكره ببساطه عندما تتشكل قمه على ستوكاستك بنروح للشارت وبناخذ اقرب قمه واضحه وبكسرها + مؤشر استاذ وضاح اعلى 0 يدخل شراء 
والعكس بحاله البيع 
وضع الاستوكاستك فقط حاولت احصل على افضل قاع وقمه ممكن ارسم عليها

----------


## amirsaidmm

*هل جربه احد الاخوة علي فريم الديلي او الاسبوعي*

----------


## kais1986

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمه ووفقك ورزقك خير الدارين لما تقدمه من خدمة للجميع

----------


## كتكوت

استاذ وضاح
هل يمكن اعتماد حالات الدايفرجن على المؤشر
جازاك الله خير
رمضان كريم

----------


## الحاج يسرى

بارك الله لكل من عمل او شارك فى العمل العظيم وجعله الله فى ميزان الحسنات          
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور

----------


## mahmoud1990

نجرب ونشوف
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## hassan5041

اين اجد جميع مؤشرات وضاح عطار , بحثت في قوقل ووجدتها مبعثرة وكل منتدى يعرض مؤشر واحد له,,, وشكرا

----------


## الحجاج

السلاكم عليكم يا قوم 
فى المرفقات مؤشر قام ببرمجته مشكورا المهندس محمد ياسين لفكرة مؤشر الاتزان للمهندس وضاح جزاه الله كل خير 
ويظهر المؤشر على شارت الاسعار 
ويبين قيمه مؤشر الاتزان وبعده او قربه من خط الصفر لاغلب العملات الرئيسيه مرتبه الابعد فوق خط الصفر هو الاعلى فى الجدول والابعد تحت خط الصفر هو الادنى فى الجدول  
وذالك ليسهل على المتداول اختيار افضل عمله للتداول او المقارنة بين قيم العملات  
ونعم نرحب بالافكار البنائه لتطوير العمل بمؤشر المهندس وضاح 
واسال الله ان ينفع به

----------


## hassan5041

> السلاكم عليكم يا قوم 
> فى المرفقات مؤشر قام ببرمجته مشكورا المهندس محمد ياسين لفكرة مؤشر الاتزان للمهندس وضاح جزاه الله كل خير 
> ويظهر المؤشر على شارت الاسعار 
> ويبين قيمه مؤشر الاتزان وبعده او قربه من خط الصفر لاغلب العملات الرئيسيه مرتبه الابعد فوق خط الصفر هو الاعلى فى الجدول والابعد تحت خط الصفر هو الادنى فى الجدول  
> وذالك ليسهل على المتداول اختيار افضل عمله للتداول او المقارنة بين قيم العملات  
> ونعم نرحب بالافكار البنائه لتطوير العمل بمؤشر المهندس وضاح 
> واسال الله ان ينفع به

 جزاك الله خير وجاري التجربه ,,

----------


## ابو بتال

مجهود اكثر من رائع وبارك اللىة فيك وفى علمك واهللك ومالك

----------


## atef abo sofa

الاخ الفاضل وضاح
بارك الله فيك أولا ــــــ ثانيا هل يصلح المؤشر مع الداو جونز اندكس وما هي اعدادت ذلك
ربنا يكرمك

----------


## abedalnasser

هل ممكن الحصول على نسخة مفتوحة الكود من هذا المؤشر ( مؤشر المهندس محمد ياسين ) ، حيث ان هذا المؤشر لم يعمل معي على الحقيقي وعمل على الديمو اذا بالامكان الحصول على نسخة مفتوحة الكود اكون شاكرا جدا لكم

----------


## yahia fathi

> حسب متابعة المؤشر لليورو دولار على الأربع ساعات كما هو منصوح به فإن المؤشر أعطى دخول بيع من السعر 1.3200 تقريبا . 
> ولم يعكس معه السعر أكثر من 35 نقطة ثم نزل أكثر من 160 نقطة . 
> لنفرض الآن أنك دخلت شراء من اشارته أيضا وضرب معك وقف 40 نقطة مثلا هي القيمة المسموح بها المفترضة والتي أراها مناسبة لليورو دولار . 
> ثم بعد ذلك دخلت بيع أيضا أنت الرابح . 
> أهم شيء أن تبقى مع المؤشر بصفقة بيع أو شراء حتى تستفيد من كامل حركة السوق لصالحك .

 لى سؤال استاذ وضاح وارجوا الا يساء فهمى فانت استاذنا جميعا ما هو الفرق الجوهرى او الاضافه لهذا المؤشر
عن مؤشر المتوسط المتحرك ال200 او حتى المومينتوم ال200 فجميعهم يعطوا نفس الاشاره تقريبا وايضا 
كلهم بيخسروا ساعه التذبذب ويكسبوا عند وجود الاتجاه مع كامل تقديرى واحترامى لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## mokhtarovic

السلام عليكم 
المؤشر لا يشتغل ممكن واحد يصلحه؟؟
شكرا

----------


## MR.dollar

> السلام عليكم 
> المؤشر لا يشتغل ممكن واحد يصلحه؟؟
> شكرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما هو الخطأ الذي يظهر معك عند محاوله تشغيله 
تفضل جرب هذا المؤشر قمت بعمل compile  له

----------


## mokhtarovic

هذا ما يظهر لي حتى بعد التعديل   :Frown:

----------


## abedalnasser

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
االمؤشر في المشاركة 227  مؤشر المهندس محمد ياسين هل يمكن جعله متعدد التايم فريم على شكل جدول  ( شهري ،اسبوعي ، يومي ، 4 ساعات ، ..... الخ ) وتكون الازواج ظاهرة ايضا في الجدول  تحت الفريم المخصص لها

----------


## Robo_Coder

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Robo_Coder

مؤشر ممتاز

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------

